# Network browsing slow



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 11, 2005)

WHenever i browse computers on LAN in WINXP PRO it takes a lot time to open different computers.
Now tell me which registry keys must i delete to make LAN browsing (files)fast?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 11, 2005)

humm....

one thing is that if u have any AVS... its realtime protection will slow u down.... test it with th real time protection.... & without the real time protection... see whats happens...

what kind of Poll qouestion u have ......



			
				Mahes said:
			
		

> It my english good?



& u have both the option "Yes".... hum what do u want to mean??


----------



## digen (Jul 11, 2005)

What exactly do you term as "slow"?
How much time is it taking for the shared folders to show up when accessed?
It could be that your network is a bottleneck w.r.t  some component.Without knowing a few details its hard to comment what it is.
Provide details such as network card specs,whether using a hub/switch ?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 11, 2005)

i read somewhere (may be in tutorials) to delete some keys to make access network much easily fast in WIN XP
what are those keys


----------



## mediator (Jul 12, 2005)

There are many reasons that make ur working pc's net slow!
1. As u mentioned its LAN,therefore due to browsing by other users on LAN could make ur browsing slow, as a single internet line is being shared!

2. ads,spywares,malwares,viruses could drastically plunge your system's browsin and performance!

3. Do u know WinXp by default works on 80% of actual net speed? Well u could increase it to 100%. For that pm me!

4. The system administrator might have limited that computers connection speed!

5. Use firefox for faster browsing!


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 12, 2005)

mediator said:
			
		

> 3. Do u know WinXp by default works on 80% of actual net speed? Well u could increase it to 100%. For that pm me!



        

Why is it some kinda secret?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 13, 2005)

Man you are not understanding my questions.
I m not saying that my internet is slow.Im saying that when i click on network neighbourhood it takes ages to show the workgroup computers (in WINXP).But its fast in win98.
Now tell what keys in registry must be removed to solve this!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2005)

abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> mediator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup.... one more vote....   

@Mahesh

i found a option in system mechanic pro... about optimising the network performance.... have u try that...??


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 13, 2005)

Im not talking about network performance
WHen i click on a computer in Network neighbourhood it takes ages to show the computer contents and when i click on 'Back' button again it takes a long time to display the computers in the workgroup.
But its fine in win98.
I once solved this problem by removing a key in registry which i came to know by searching in digit forum and found the solution in a topic named ' winxp tweaks' or something.But im not able find it now.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 13, 2005)

@mediator check your PM


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 13, 2005)

Mahesh... there is a Pm button... pls click that..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/templates/subSilver/images/lang_english/icon_pm.gif


----------



## siriusb (Jul 13, 2005)

I s'ppose he means this one from *v2.tlab404.com/articles/detail.asp?iFaq=316&iType=16



> If you have a problem with network browsing, try this little tweak..which stops your computer from looking for the scheduled tasks on other present systems on the network.
> 
> Open up regedit
> 
> ...



There's more at:
*www.ss64.com/nt/slow_browsing.html
*www.michna.com/kb/WxSlowNetworkBrowsing.htm

if only u googled.

If u want more options to enable/disable, try TuneUp utilities2004. In that, under the Network subsection, there's some 5 options to speed up networking.

ciao


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks dear sirisub ,Thats what i was looking for , Thanks again for searching it


----------



## siriusb (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Mahesh,
Do let me know if u tried it and the soln worked, so that this thread can be locked.


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey siri after i deleted that key from registry, now whenever i click on "View workgroup computers" in Network Neighbourhood its displaying a message "WOrkgroup not accessible.......@$#%#""

Im fed up with this windows network neighbourhood.I haven't been able to open the LAN computers/unable to access it from the last 6months.Only in some rare occasions i could see the network computers and could share the files.

Is there any 3rd party free software thru which i can browse the LAN computers (e.g LAN explorer)?


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 14, 2005)

ok now network neighbourhood is working great 
mods can lock the thread
sirisub thanks for the answer.


----------



## hack expert (Jul 14, 2005)

hey man dat sucked had u backed up ur registry so dat u could have restored it

neway`s u wanted the software  i`ll tell u  

try     IPscan 1.4 

search it on google u`ll find it it scans all the computer on ur network 
nn provides u with a variety of options from file sharing to remote computing

another one is    quick tools here is the url

 *www.geocities.com/matterlogic/QuickTools.zip

quick tools is the best one u can even voice chat or conference in  addition
to file sharing and all the stuff mentioned above


----------



## Mahesh Babu (Jul 14, 2005)

Its not running(QUicktools).When i open it nothing is happening(no window opens!).I hope that its not a virus.


----------

